# My math teacher embarrassed me



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been sick for the last 4 classes, and I went today and the teacher called me up to the front of the class room so I could get all the work I missed, and my hair was a mess, I was sniffling and coughing, I was really sweaty, and the class was silent and everyone was just looking at me. It was really horrible, I just left school after the class was over and I wish I never had to go back again. I always feel like im the ugliest guy at the school, and that i'll always be single because im ugly and not confident. who is the idiot who though "hey, it's a good idea to have 1500 students in one school." ? it's such an awful place, everyone is so superficial.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

That was a bad move on your teacher's side. He should have pulled you aside after class and gave you everything you needed. It may have been a lapse in judgement at the time or the guy really doesn't notice small things (such as you being uncomfortable) and that is unfortunate.

Don't worry about high school. It's one of those suck it up and finish. You'll never see any of those people again once you graduate. If you do, meh, just ignore them. However, the cliques and stuff like that all disappear instantly. High school is just an odd time for everyone. Some people enjoy it. Others hate it. However, we all have to deal with it for 3-4 years.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Earthshine said:


> I have been sick for the last 4 classes, and I went today and the teacher called me up to the front of the class room so I could get all the work I missed, and my hair was a mess, I was sniffling and coughing, I was really sweaty, and the class was silent and everyone was just looking at me. It was really horrible, I just left school after the class was over and I wish I never had to go back again. I always feel like im the ugliest guy at the school, and that i'll always be single because im ugly and not confident. who is the idiot who though "hey, it's a good idea to have 1500 students in one school." ? it's such an awful place, everyone is so superficial.


Yes this is how SA people feel, they feel like they're being watched and judged, it's the SA bothering you, when you got up and went to get your work - the students were staring at you not in a bad way, they are worried, they don't know what's wrong with you, they're wondering if you're ok.

You have long hair, I love long hair on guys. Just try to think positive thoughts, like oh my classmates have missed me alot, oh I look so good looking and sexy, oh I am so sexy! My sexy long hair, mhm, I will have them babes chasing me in no time! I just need to smile, and say hi to them babes mhm. Yeah as you got up they got really silent cuz you hot baby you got the hot baby style the hot hot hotness mhm yeah. Just think like that and you'll be fine!

I also don't like the negative thoughts, they make me feel horrible, just replace them with good positive thoughts and pretty soon you will be ok.

When I get up in front of class to get my work, I know they are staring at me because I am the most beautiful girl they have ever seen in their life, I know they are admiring my sexy DNA, and I don't care what they think about me, cuz I know I've been through alot and I have built my own confidence that no one can permeate through.

I think it would be better if the teacher gave you your missed work after class, but these days the teachers like to do it at the beginning of the class because they know the kids run out of the class when the bell rings, seldom do some kids stay 5 more minutes after the bell rings and go to the teacher and ask for their missed work. Teacher was just trying to give it to you, he thought you might run away when the bell rings.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> the students were staring at you not in a bad way, they are worried, they don't know what's wrong with you, they're wondering if you're ok.
> 
> You have long hair, I love long hair on guys. Just try to think positive thoughts, like oh my classmates have missed me alot, oh I look so good looking and sexy, oh I am so sexy! My sexy long hair, mhm, I will have them babes chasing me in no time!


feeding yourself these lies will only make you oblivious to your true self...
better to accept that _Removed_ than to live your whole life in denial...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

iCod said:


> feeding yourself these lies will only make you oblivious to your true self...
> better to accept that _Removed_ than to live your whole life in denial...


Maybe this only works if you are taking Prozac 20 mg like me.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

iCod said:


> feeding yourself these lies will only make you oblivious to your true self...
> better to accept that you're a pathetic loser (such as i) than to live your whole life in denial...


Well, you just ruined all the confidence that @dreamingmind gave me... oh well, maybe I was right. I guess I am just some over weight ugly guy... thanks, @iCod ...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> Maybe this only works if you are taking Prozac 20 mg like me.


Damn I wish I had the cash to for meds...Wouldn't cure my SA but it would make life so much easier....

And yes, to your statement.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> Well, you just ruined all the confidence that @*dreamingmind* gave me... oh well, maybe I was right. I guess I am just some over weight ugly guy... thanks, @*iCod* ...


See, but now you can work towards achieving your ideal form, rather then believing "Wow, I am so incredibly handsome and everyone thinks the same!" You can no work towards _actually _becoming handsome and thin, rather than just thinking you are and living in denial, as I said before..


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

iCod said:


> See, but now you can work towards achieving your ideal form, rather then believing "Wow, I am so incredibly handsome and everyone thinks the same!" You can no work towards _actually _becoming handsome and thin, rather than just thinking you are and living in denial, as I said before..


Nuh-uh, if you think it you can surely become it.


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

iCod said:


> See, but now you can work towards achieving your ideal form, rather then believing "Wow, I am so incredibly handsome and everyone thinks the same!" You can no work towards _actually _becoming handsome and thin, rather than just thinking you are and living in denial, as I said before..


I don't think this thread is helping me anymore...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Earthshine said:


> I don't think this thread is helping me anymore...


Don't listen to him, he doesn't know ****. Come here I hug your fears away good :hug :squeeze :rub :cuddle


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> I don't think this thread is helping me anymore...


we can be overweight ugly guys together...?

okay yeah i'll just stop talking now...
/leave


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

iCod said:


> we can be overweight ugly guys together...?
> 
> okay yeah i'll just stop talking now...


WTF man stop being so negative!


----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> Don't listen to him, he doesn't know ****. Come here I hug your fears away good :hug :squeeze :rub :cuddle


aww thanks :squeeze :blush


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Earthshine said:


> aww thanks :squeeze :blush


LOL, yes you listen to me not him, he's negative, you want positive, you got me! 
No need to blush lol, more like :love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's over


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Amon said:


> It's over


Hey! Thanks for teh bumpity bump!


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Earthshine said:


> I have been sick for the last 4 classes, and I went today and the teacher called me up to the front of the class room so I could get all the work I missed, and my hair was a mess, I was sniffling and coughing, I was really sweaty, and the class was silent and everyone was just looking at me.


That is awful, shame on the teacher for doing that.My teachers used to do the same thing. I hope you feel better :hug


----------



## conqueror2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

That reminded me of something that happened when I was in 4th grade. I was taking a math test when I raised my hand because I did not understand something. The teacher snapped! She took my paper, called me a stupid idiot...ripped it up & threw it in the trash..& sent me to the office....


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah high school is just one of those awkward phases in your life. You'll eventually get over it. Just let life flow


----------

